# Topics > Arts > Music >  Authentic Artists, virtual music artists, Machine Arts Lab, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

authentic-artists.ai
authenticartists.ai

twitter.com/authentic_ai

linkedin.com/company/authentic-artists

instagram.com/authentic_ai

warpsound.ai

youtube.com/channel/UC0QDVomNQ40YKD8PbMXHS8w

twitter.com/warpsound_ai

Founder and CEO - Chris McGarry

Senior Software Engineer - Blake Wilkey

Executive Creative Director - Jeff Nicholas

COO - Anthony Dorment

----------


## Airicist

Article "Authentic Artists creates AI virtual artists for gaming and streaming"

by Dean Takahashi
April 7, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Authentic Artists WarpSound sizzle reel

Jun 2, 2021




> Authentic Artists makes interactive virtual artists using deep learning technologies. 
> 
> WarpSound is an interactive, AI-powered collective started by virtual artists, DJ Dragoon, Nayomi and Gnar Heart to co-create real-time experiences with audiences.

----------

